# I killed this place



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2015)

I told you Fags ..this place is dead..lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Mish (Apr 15, 2016)

41,206 followers 
️


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 20, 2016)

Mish said:


> 41,206 followers
> ️
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


how many post..


----------



## Mish (Apr 20, 2016)

Dark Geared God said:


> how many post..



5 
As of today


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't find it difficult to blame DGG for the demise of this place.....   
*Dark Geared God*


----------



## Mish (Apr 20, 2016)

Nudez


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2016)

for Mish ....


----------



## Mish (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm glad u all can get along 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 22, 2016)

..  Dark Geared God & Mish killed this place....      ...


----------



## Mish (Apr 22, 2016)

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2016)

i DID


----------



## charley (Apr 22, 2016)

Dark Geared God said:


> i DID




.... being a little selfish, aren't we ???            ......


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 6, 2016)

charley said:


> .... being a little selfish, aren't we ???            ......


its true i said i would and did before this other person..


----------

